# is there such a thing as wood thats too seasoned???



## duffygould (Feb 7, 2008)

My dad is giving me Oak and mesquite wood for free tonight. I was talking to him about finding a new source of buying wood for smoking and he reminded me that he has stacks of wood all over his property. So some of his wood is from a year old to i think he said 15 years old.  its all been cut into logs with a chainsaw then stacked inbetween trees, so all but the bottom logs should of had sufficient air.  so my question is will any of this been too old to use for smoking? I plan on spliting the wood into pieces tonight since I use an ECB so can't use logs.


----------



## richtee (Feb 7, 2008)

Should be fine Duff. Nice find!


----------



## craig chamberlain (Feb 7, 2008)

I heat my house with wood and smoke meat with it.I've been cutting and splitting wood from trees (oak and Hickory)that are 4 and 5 years old some longer and I haven't had any kind of a problem with it.
I have some that's been laying in low areas that are rotten from laying in water but it's easy to tell if it's good or bad wood.
I have stacks of wood by my house that are just as old and have never had a problem with it,but I stack it where air gets to it.


----------

